# Plumbing Websites



## k88elliott (Apr 16, 2015)

Check out my new website; www.winterplumbingandhvac.com . If you need one, let me know - [email protected] . I will meet your timeline and budget. Other services avaiable. Email me.

Keller Elliott
WebForest


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Quit whoring this site, leech


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Your website sucks. You didn't actually pay money for that crap did you? :laughing:


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought plumbers usually post atleast one pic of their wife on websites


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Exit door on the left, it's automatic you don't need to push it to walk out of here.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Keller - Do you have a blog where we can link drop and do self-promotion? 

What you did was rude and demonstrates your lack of professionalism. What is posted on the Web stays on the Web 

Just wait until Red critiques the website and your SEO abilities. Lol

In other words, you disregarded PZ'S rules and were rightfully flamed. Anyone who creates websites should know better.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder if his client knows he just link dropped his website in a hornets nest.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

We're way to nice in this one, please can someone delete this thread and the advertising? No discount for this guy...


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Can we see a pic of his wife first before we boot him away?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> Keller - Do you have a blog where we can link drop and do self-promotion?
> 
> What you did was rude and demonstrates your lack of professionalism. What is posted on the Web stays on the Web
> 
> ...


Dime a dozen... If he's dropping spam links it must be good right?:laughing:


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

looks like you are chasing off all of your potential customers. What exactly was your plan and how are you going to save your sinking ship?

Goodbye...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

GEEEZ....... complete with a "hotmail" reply address :ban:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

And with that ^, we are showing you the exit!

Please consider this a lesson in how *NOT* to sell websites to professional plumbers. :yes:


----------

